# Charlton Heston



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2008)

> * Charlton Heston dead at 84*
> 
> By BOB THOMAS, Associated Press Writer 14 minutes ago
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080406/ap_on_en_mo/obit_heston
> ...



He was one of my favorite actors. From biblical epics like the 10 Commandments, Ben Hur, and historical dramas like El Cid, Agony and the Ectasy to sci-fi classics like Planet of the Apes and the Omega Man. 
My father enjoyed his films also. Another one of my favorite films was The Naked Jungle where one of my favorite quotes comes from: "Each man is three things; who he thinks he is, who others think he is and who he really is." 

He will be missed. 

.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2008)

One of the iconic legends has passed .  His memory will live on tho' in those of us who recall his roles.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 6, 2008)

And before the poor man's family has even laid him to rest, already I'm hearing  the  "from my cold, dead hands" jokes from the antis.:angry: No respect for the dead, some of these people.

Love him or hate him, the man stood by his convictions. :asian:


----------



## Senjojutsu (Apr 6, 2008)

RIP...

Regarding his scifi flicks, who can forget SOYLENT GREEN (1973), *Soylent Green is people!* ...and beautiful young women as "furniture". I tell ya men, the year 2022 cannot come soon enough!


I guess Mister Heston can now finally answer Edwin G. Robinson's famous question from THE TEN COMMANDMENTS, when Edwin mocks Charlton Heston's character, "Where's your God now, Moses?"


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 6, 2008)

i was just watching "planet of the apes" the other day on "AMC"

RIP:asian:


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 6, 2008)

Planet of the Apes is one of my "study movies": Movies I know so well I can study with them on. Great actor. Played some fantastic roles...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow it is kind of weird but I just realized I kind of thought of him as immortal.

:asian:


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Wow it is kind of weird but I just realized I kind of thought of him as immortal.
> 
> :asian:



Well, he sort of is. He will be remembered for generations and watched by billions over the years..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 6, 2008)

With respect to his family and friends and fans. Go with Peace, be at peace, and may he rest in peace. 

:asian:


----------



## Big Don (Apr 6, 2008)

Picture Moses and Heston hanging out in Heaven...


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 6, 2008)

One of the greatest actors of all time, and a true gentleman at that, has now moved on to a better place. 

It was sad to see him dying of Alzheimer's Disease in these last few years, but at least he is now at peace. 

He was never afraid to do the right thing, even when people screamed at him for being politically incorrect. He marched side by side with Martin Luther King Jr. during a time when Hollywood people said "don't do it." 

He stood strong and tall for the Second Amendment when the leftists in Hollywood told him "don't do it." 

RIP John Charles Carter, aka "Charlton Heston." You will always be known as one of the true cornerstones on which real movies were built, and as a true defender of the Constitution of the United States of America.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 6, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 6, 2008)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 6, 2008)

.


----------



## searcher (Apr 7, 2008)

.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 7, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## pstarr (Apr 8, 2008)

.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 8, 2008)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 13, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (May 15, 2008)

.


----------

